#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Kling & Freitag

## JohnHa

Wie heeft er ervaring met speakers van het merk Kling & Freitag ?
En zo ja, wat zijn dan die ervaringen ?

----------


## Arjan

Beste John,

Even de zoekmachine raadplegen doet wonderen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=5261

See ya!
Arjan

----------


## Gast1401081

de nieuwe site van www.valksound.nl heet www.audiotrade.nl 

Niet dat ik reclame wil maken, (integendeel, weten de experts) maar toch ...

Pas op met een langere termijn-set. 
Valk wisselt iedere 5 jaar van merk, en geeft vervolgens een zeer slechte inruilprijs ( en geen service-parts) op zijn vorige merk...

Maar verder leuk speelgoed, al gaat mij de vergelijking met de echte grote jongens wat ver

BTW, JohnHa, familie van de Theaterhotel-Ha ???
(de techneut, niet de eigenaar)

is there live on mars????

----------


## Piet

goiedag john ik gebruik zelf ook wat spullen van kling, en heb al een paar keer op de wat grotere systemen gedraaid ik ben daar zeer tevreden over als je wat meer wilt weten mail my dan even

----------


## cobi

Ik heb verschillende malen doorgeprikt op een setje van dit merk, en dit tot grote tevredenheid. Kling & Freitag maakt erg heftige setjes. Ook de support schijnt (van horen zeggen) top te zijn, en dit is ook zeker niet onbelangrijk.

----------


## Gert

Hallo John,

Het is een waanzinnig goed systeem, je kunt altijd even contact opnemen met bv. Purple Sound in Gemert. 
Gewoon de site bezoeken van hun www.kling-freitag.de , aan de referentielijst kun je zien dat het geen "speelgoed" is.
Of ff de importeur bellen, die kunnen je altijd voorzien van dokumentatie en back-up (erg goed). 
Mijn ervaringen zijn erg positief over Kling & Freitag.

----------


## Gast1401081

afgelopen woensdag Candy D gehoord op klingel en fringel, en donderdag blof en dieptriest op MS, en dan hoor je het verschil toch duidelijk. Maar het koppelen van een stack is ok en vak apart, en dat beheersen er hier in oost nederland maar weinig..

----------


## sis

********, kan je even vertellen wat het duidelijke verschil is ?
vind het niet zo duidelijk terug in jou post
t'is maar een vraagje :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

Candy deed zeer aan mijn oren, en de Blof boys op MS-milo en dieptriest op MS-m2d hadden gewoon een hifi setje op +140 dB staan.
Ook de subs die KF - candy- meehad stonden vreemd geconfigureerd, met een super sub ( 30-60 Hz) verstopt onder het podium.

KF leek meer op ( oude??) JBL, waar MS toch veel meer hifi leek.

(Ik had nog meer ingetypt, maar mijn cookie was nog oud, en stuurde dus de post terug)

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Maar verder leuk speelgoed, al gaat mij de vergelijking met de echte grote jongens wat ver.



Heys MAC,

Ik vind het toch wel vreemd dat je deze vergelijking iets te ver zou vinden.

Heb in Duitsland en Zwitserland diverse grote stack's gehoord op verscheidene open-air en indoor festivals/concerten.

En daar doen ze zeker niet onder voor 'de grote jongens'

----------


## sis

Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat het toch wel goed klinkt als ik die berichten lees over KF 
Zou het dan niet eerder liggen aan de knoppendraaier ( techneut )B.V.
T'is maar een vraag ?
sis

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat het toch wel goed klinkt als ik die berichten lees over KF 
> Zou het dan niet eerder liggen aan de knoppendraaier ( techneut )B.V.
> T'is maar een vraag ?
> sis



Tuurlijk, door aan de knoppen te draaien weten bepaalde mensen het geluid goed te verpesten. En daarbij is stacken ook een vak, maar daar kunnen we een complete posting mee vullen denk ik.

----------


## jack

Heb gisteren in de efteling op een klein podium een setje gehoord
Klonk goed . Ze hadden alleen wat meer toppen weg moeten zetten om meer speiding te krijgen. "tussen" de speakers vanaf een meter of 10 klonk het goed. Daarbuiten bleef  er weinig over.(Hoogstwaarschijnlijk een 50 of 60 graden top.)
Ik had deze klus met frontloaded speakers gedaan(In-outfill).Hoefde toch niet zo verschrikkelijk hard.
Het laag klonk goed en warm.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jack_
> 
> Heb gisteren in de efteling op een klein podium een setje gehoord
> Klonk goed . Ze hadden alleen wat meer toppen weg moeten zetten om meer speiding te krijgen.



De Efteling is (helaas) geen theater. Je moet, met het richten van je PA, bepaalde hoeken gewoon mijden om geluidsoverlast te voorkomen. Daarbij wilt de Efteling gewoon niet dat er een enorm grote PA staat (vanwege zichtlijnen en dergelijken), en daar heb je gewoon rekening meer te houden.

Maar goed, dat heeft allemaal vrij weinig met Kling & Freitag te maken.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:Heys MAC,
> 
> Ik vind het toch wel vreemd dat je deze vergelijking iets te ver zou vinden.



Naast ( +/- dezelfde prijs!!!) MSL4, Alpha, 850, enzo ??

sorry, maar dan weet ik het wel.
Ik had de eer om een kale , niet gekoppelde stack ( 1x top en 1x bass van acces)  te beluisteren, en heb er nou niet bepaald hetzelfde gevoel bij als bij de eerdergenoemde....

----------


## T-Nuzz

Afgelopen weekend stonden er wat Kling & Freitag stacks van de "Paarse Groep"  op de Zomerparkfeesten in Venlo. Klonk prima, met name bij Laidback Luke [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Gast1401081

gisteravond DO! gehoord op een acces-set ( van de importeur zelf), en dat klonk dus echt voor geen meter.
deed gewoon zeer in het midhoog, en verder geen enkel effect or what so ever. 
Conclusie : het was gisteren dinsdag, en geen freitag...

----------


## Siem

Inderdaad, ik zat op het terras van De Kater ertegenover, maar dat heb ik niet lang volgehouden...

----------


## Gast1401081

en daar speelde ook geen bandje...zonde he

----------


## Siem

Best wel, wordt heel je dinsdagavondritme weer onderbroken, je zou er een kater van krijgen...  :Wink: 

Maar iets meer ontopic, ik had het idee dat het meer aan de opstelling/ophanging van het geheel lag dan aan de speakers op zich. De geluidstent bijvoorbeeld stond haast dichterbij het podium dan het podium breed was, geen lekkere mixpositie dus.

----------


## Gast1401081

Volgens mij had de FOH ( tevens importeur)  gewoon geen zin, die avond.

Bij de allereerste tonen van DO ging hij bier halen ( ook voor mij, btw)

----------


## Marc T

Hoi John!

Ik ben, samen met mijn bandje, de trotse eigenaar van een K&F set. (1201 top en 115 baskast met processor!!!)Naar mijn mening is er geen andere set in deze prijsklasse die zo helder en warm tegelijk klinkt. (En dan bedoel ik dus niet: vet, want dat kan zelfs )
Kling & Freitag is wat mij betreft de ultieme mogelijkheid voor iedere zichzelf respecterende muzikant om zijn boodschap over te dragen aan zijn publiek. 
Mits je gebruik maakt van de goede randapparatuur is het dan ook vrijwel altijd mogelijk om de zangpartijen bovenop de band te zetten. En dat is toch waar het om gaat...?!?

K&F is voor mij ook de eerste set, waar duidelijk het effect van een goede mengtafel hoorbaar is. Er is bijvoorbeeld een duidelijk verschil in helderheid hoorbaar tussen een Allen & Heat mengtafel en de 01V van yamaha. (in het voordeel voor yamaha) En dat terwijl ik erg te spreken ben over de allen & heat... (maar dat terzijde)

Absolute aanrader dus...

Succes!

Marc

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: geen andere set in deze prijsklasse



hang er eens een UPA-setje naast...Over prijsklasse gesproken..

Maar dan wel 10 dB extra power, en dat voor nog geen 3000 euri meer

----------


## Dimmu-danny

Wij draaien met de band met kling & freitag: 4x Access B5/T5 en Ca 1215 en SW215

mij zul je nooit een slecht woord horen zeggen over kling, ik vind het echt top. we hebben eerder met een ander PA gedraaid en zijn er 400% op vooruit gegaan. Kling is uiterst neutraal/transparant, warm en is heeft gigantisch veel dynamiek tot op de hoogste SPL's (en dat is écht hard!) Het hoog blijft glas helder en stemmen komen over alsof de zanger/zangeres voor je staat. 

over stacking van de Access serie: deze is erg makkelijk, waarschijnlijk door de lineare Directivity index. De overgang tussen de toppen is goed. de kasten zijn hebben een 30 graden hoek aan de achter zijde voor de juiste stacking voor de T5 toppen. de sense-gestuurde processor heeft een schakelbaar filter t.b.v. de mid-laag prestaties.

een practisch nadeel voor de geluidstech is dat de kleine topjes zijn uitgerust met een automatisch resettende thermo beveiliging voor 't hoog. op zich niet erg, maar deze is té strak afgesteld, de speakers kunnen veel meer hebben. betekend natuurlijk wel dat t spul niet snel kapot gaat :Smile: 

ander nadeeltje is dat de Acces serie best zwaar is gezien de afmetingen. de toppen wegen 92 kg en de bassen 80kg en zijn beiden 90cm hoog. Een 3-hoog PA moet met 3 mensen gebouwd worden vanaf de grond(ook omdat mijn collega klein is :Stick Out Tongue: )

@ ********: ik ben echt verbaast over jouw uitspraken: Kling is absoluut het tegenover gestelde van het oude (én nieuwe) JBL geluid! ik weet niet of er een prutser achter de knoppen stond, maar 't is echt niet waar :Wink: 

Verder overtreft kling & freitag de "grote" (bekende) jongens ver. Kling kost het dubbele dan de gemiddelde bekende PA's en dat is niet voor niks. De componenten zijn van de allerhoogste kwaliteit en de specs liegen er niet om. Het geld wat je betaald gaat bijna rechtstreeks naar R&D en niet naar marketing zoals bij vele andere (grote) merken. Dat Kling & Freitag niet zo bekend en klein is wil niet zeggen dat het rommel is. kijk maar naar High-End Hi-fi systemen. bekendheid betekend vaak commercieel en dat betekend concessies doen... iets wat niet gebeurd bij dit merk! 

ik wil benadrukken dat ieder zn eigen interpetatie heeft van goed geluid.
schel en doordringend is niet mijn geluid :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

http://www.kling-freitag.info/downlo...CESS_T5_en.pdf
http://www.kling-freitag.info/downlo...CESS_B5_en.pdf
http://www.kling-freitag.info/downlo...ESS_B10_en.pdf
http://www.kling-freitag.info/downlo...A1215-6_en.PDF

mvg,
danny

----------


## Hansound

Ik vind die mc Gluyver wel een held,  niemand is het met hem eens, en toch volhouden  :Wink: 
Oke er staat geen Meyer Sound op,  maar Klingel is echt oke en kan zeker met de grote merken mee.

----------


## Robert H

> Ik vind die mc Gluyver wel een held, niemand is het met hem eens, en toch volhouden 
> Oke er staat geen Meyer Sound op, maar Klingel is echt oke en kan zeker met de grote merken mee.



Misschien moet je hem vragen wat 'ie er nu van vindt, z'n laatste bijdrage aan dit topic is bijna vijf jaar geleden....

Laat ik gelijk schuld bekennen wat het opfrissen van dit forum betreft, maar het bumpen van stokoude onderwerpen is hier de laatste tijd wel érg populair :-)

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik vind die mc Gluyver wel een held, niemand is het met hem eens, en toch volhouden 
> Oke er staat geen Meyer Sound op, maar Klingel is echt oke en kan zeker met de grote merken mee.



heb het ook nooit slecht genoemd, maar als je de SMAART/SIM-meter erop zet weet je genoeg.
Na binnen 3 dagen het bandje van toen eerst op een UPA en toen op een Line-series( geen array!) wist ik weer waarom Klingel en Fringel altijd een NetNietMerk zal blijven : ze zijn vergeten dat er Live over gezongen moest worden. 
MAW : de stemmen van het bandje verzopen in de rest. 

voor de discoboeren : geen probleem, maar als je  *g*een drumstel, een akoestische bas, vioelen, banjo's, akoestische gitaren, en 6 stemmige koortjes eruit moet persen: zweten op KEF, en swingen op MS.

noem mij maar eigenwijs dan. Nog afgezien van de feedback die je er gratis bijkrijgt

----------


## Gast1401081

> @ ********: ik ben echt verbaast over jouw uitspraken: Kling is absoluut het tegenover gestelde van het oude (én nieuwe) JBL geluid! ik weet niet of er een prutser achter de knoppen stond, maar 't is echt niet waar
> 
> Verder overtreft kling & freitag de "grote" (bekende) jongens ver. 
> mvg,
> danny



 
t was de importeur in HoogstEigenPersoon.. EN die kan het echt wel, ken m pas bijna 20 jaar...

enne, die grote merken overtreffen? welke dan?

----------


## deurklink

> heb het ook nooit slecht genoemd, maar als je de SMAART/SIM-meter erop zet weet je genoeg.
> Na binnen 3 dagen het bandje van toen eerst op een UPA en toen op een Line-series( geen array!) wist ik weer waarom Klingel en Fringel altijd een NetNietMerk zal blijven : ze zijn vergeten dat er Live over gezongen moest worden. 
> MAW : de stemmen van het bandje verzopen in de rest. 
> 
> voor de discoboeren : geen probleem, maar als je *g*een drumstel, een akoestische bas, vioelen, banjo's, akoestische gitaren, en 6 stemmige koortjes eruit moet persen: zweten op KEF, en swingen op MS.
> 
> noem mij maar eigenwijs dan. Nog afgezien van de feedback die je er gratis bijkrijgt



 
Hmm leuke discussie nog steeds. Gelezen waar het olympische stadion mee vol word gehangen? Nog steeds niet met de grote merken meedoen? Kling & Freitag - Innovative Sound Systems

----------


## Upgrading your system

Eerlijk toegeven Gerard, Het is wel lekker een ander systeem dan jou eigen hartelapje onder handen te nemen. Of niet soms?
Hoe dan ook, ik ben het wel gedeeltelijk met je eens. het haalt het net bij een goed ingeregeld meyer systeem. Maar verder is K&F prima spul waar ik graag een band op hoor spelen in vergelijking met sommige andere merken.

In ieder geval is het zo dat wanneer je beide systemen niet door en door kent en fouten maakt bij het koppelen en stacken je naar mijn idee 2 waardeloze systemen hebt.
Het hangt er dus maar helemaal van af, beter een goede technieker met K&F den een slechte met meyer en andersom.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het hangt er dus maar helemaal van af, beter een goede technieker met K&F den een slechte met meyer en andersom.



absoluut...

En als ze OS-China er mee vol mogen hangen weten we dus ook waar we volgend jaar mee overspoeld gaan worden haha

----------


## Stage-Q

ik werk ook vaak met de Acces set, en daarnaast ook de line1212 en line1515 met de 18 inch baskastjes.

Persoonlijk werk ik liever met de Line1212 met een paar 18 inch baskastjes erbij dan met de Acces Set. maargoed, 't vermogen van de acces set ligt uiteraard hoger.

Tja en wat al eeder werd gezegd, de kasten van K&F zijn niet de lichtste kasten. Maar ze zijn ook niet onhandelbaar, 

De acces set is leuk, maar soms een beetje schreeuwerig in 't mid en hoog( wat al eerder is aan gegeven )

Verder vind ik K&F een heel leuk en goed merk voor hun prijsklasse.

----------


## R@dical

K&F is voor de echte Rock & Roll. heb alleen ervaring met de SW 215E samen met de LR14. Gemixt op een pm5d. was lekker vet beuken. ga binnenkort met geheel setje draaien. 4 keer 215E en en 4 keer Linie 212-9. zal mijn Smaart er wel ff voor houden en kijken wat het doet. de zaal is echt dood dus zal wel redelijk eerlijk antwoord krijgen.

----------


## 4AC

Hallo,

Ik heb eens een set van 2x ACCESS T9 en 2x ACCESS B5 gehoord voor een avond. Het setje werd aangestuurd door 3 QSC versterkers per kant. In het rack zaten ook nog een stel Digitale Systemcontrollers van K&F zelf.
Ze waren er neergezet door Decilux audio te Hengelo, of in ieder geval in samenwerking met dat bedrijf. De vrachtwagen en wat medewerkers kwamen er o.a. vandaan.

En om héél eerlijk te zijn: voor het geld klinken ze slecht naar mijn mening. De set stond absoluut niet hard (was op een culturele avond) en het hoog klonk al snel schel. De bas kwam niet laag en was heel brommerig. Er zat weinig kick in.

Natuurlijk kan dit aan duizend dingen liggen, met name de akoestiek van de zaal was belabberd. Maar dit verklaard niet zozeer het schelle hoog of het brommerige laag, dan verwacht je eerder een reflectie of iets dergelijks te horen. Het was ook nog eens 'live' met bandjes. Zover je een culturele avond live mag noemen tenminste. Het zou me trouwens niks verbazen dat de geluidstechnicus fouten heeft gemaakt. Dat zou dan iig niet de eerste keer zijn die avond want het is wel 4 keer doodstil geweest.

Ik had eerst hele goede gedachten bij het merk...

----------


## Luuk

hey 4AC,

Waar heb je die K&F set zien staan dan van Decilux??? Kan me niet herinneren dat hun K&F hebben. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Greetz

----------


## fl@x

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb eens een set van 2x ACCESS T9 en 2x ACCESS B5 gehoord voor een avond. Het setje werd aangestuurd door 3 QSC versterkers per kant. In het rack zaten ook nog een stel Digitale Systemcontrollers van K&F zelf. Ze waren er neergezet door Decilux audio te Hengelo.
> 
> En om héél eerlijk te zijn: voor het geld klinken ze slecht naar mijn mening. De set stond absoluut niet hard (was op een culturele avond) en het hoog klonk al snel schel. De bas kwam niet laag en was heel brommerig. Er zat weinig kick in.
> 
> Natuurlijk kan dit aan duizend dingen liggen, tenslotte was het 'live'. Zover je een culturele avond live mag noemen tenminste. Het zou me trouwens niks verbazen dat de geluidstechnicus fouten heeft gemaakt. Dat zou dan iig niet de eerste keer zijn die avond want het is wel 4 keer doodstil geweest.
> 
> Ik had eerst hele goede gedachten bij het merk...



 
Hallo,

Ik vind dat je wel behoorlijk veel lef hebt om zomaar een bedrijf zwart te maken dat niet eens K&F in de verhuur heeft...  In het vervolg eerst je huiswerk doen voor dat je dit soort dingen gaat roepen......

Ik ben wel erg benieuwd waar dat klusje dan geweest moet zijn. Want er zijn in de buurt van Hengelo niet zo heel veel bedrijven die met een dergelijk systeem werken. En om nou zomaar te zeggen dat het systeem bagger is vind ik wel erg simpel. Er zijn zoveel oorzaken op te noemen die mis kunnen zijn gegaan daar.

----------


## crash

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik vind dat je wel behoorlijk veel lef hebt om zomaar een bedrijf zwart te maken dat niet eens K&F in de verhuur heeft...  In het vervolg eerst je huiswerk doen voor dat je dit soort dingen gaat roepen......



Opmerkelijk is wel dat op de vraag en aanbod pagina op Heuff Sound & Vision Cyberplace 
"decilux" een K&F set met QSC versterkers verkoopt?  (adv.nr 19201). Misschien dat 4AC wel behoorlijk veel gelijk heeft en voor de rest mag je het helemaal zelf invullen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Opmerkelijk is wel dat op de vraag en aanbod pagina op Heuff Sound & Vision Cyberplace 
> "decilux" een K&F set met QSC versterkers verkoopt?  (adv.nr 19201). Misschien dat 4AC wel behoorlijk veel gelijk heeft en voor de rest mag je het helemaal zelf invullen.



	 Decilux

Vraag of Aanbod: Aanbod (te koop aangeboden) 
 Kling & Freitag set met 2x 212-6, 4x SW215E baskast, C2 processor, QSC 4.0 en 6.0 versterker + stroomdistributie + 19" rack + kabels 

http://www.heuff.nl/vipergb/upload/p1207062893.jpg 

bedrag verwijderd ivm forumregels..

ik weet dat er een bandje overgeschakeld is van geluidssysteem..klingt dus als een inruilsysteempje...(Klingt, snappen jullie hem? klingt op vrijdag)
Van de andere kant : Fl@x woont bij decilux in nhet pand ( vosboerweg 20, waar ik ooit nog s een vrachtwagen door een deur heb gejast, dus echt wel een bekende locatie)

----------


## fl@x

> Decilux
> 
> Vraag of Aanbod: Aanbod (te koop aangeboden) 
> Kling & Freitag set met 2x 212-6, 4x SW215E baskast, C2 processor, QSC 4.0 en 6.0 versterker + stroomdistributie + 19" rack + kabels 
> 
> http://www.heuff.nl/vipergb/upload/p1207062893.jpg 
> 
> bedrag verwijderd ivm forumregels..
> 
> ...



 
Misschien ben ik wel zo dom dat ik niet snap wat bovenstaande text allemaal te maken heeft met het klusje dat 4AC beschrijft. Beetje jammer dat mensen hier niet eerst goed lezen voor dat ze reageren op bepaalde uitspraken. Neem van mij aan dat de heren van Deci niet met bovenstaand setje op pad gaan. Dit is idd een inruilsetje... Verkoop en verhuur is nogal een wereld van verschil..

----------


## Gast1401081

> Misschien ben ik wel zo dom dat ik niet snap wat bovenstaande text allemaal te maken heeft met het klusje dat 4AC beschrijft. Beetje jammer dat mensen hier niet eerst goed lezen voor dat ze reageren op bepaalde uitspraken. Neem van mij aan dat de heren van Deci niet met bovenstaand setje op pad gaan. Dit is idd een inruilsetje... Verkoop en verhuur is nogal een wereld van verschil..



dat je bij Jos in de schuur kunt kijken, bedoelde ik.. sloapert..

en als Jos er geld aan kan verdienen verhuurt-ie zn vrouw desnoods...

----------


## MC Party

Komop heren laten we het leuk houden en back on topic !

Mijn ervaring met K&F, 
k&f klinkt enorm verschillend afhankelijk van de persoon achter de knoppen. Vandaar ook de reden dat ik niet naar een dergelijk set heb gekeken omdat we veel te maken hebben met gast techniekers.
De line 212 top heb ik wel eens zo schel en agressief horen klinken(terwijl de set ruim overbemeten was) bij een bandje dat de oordroppen ingingen.
Daarnaast een keer met uitgerookte speakers op een carnavals wagen wat k&f gehoord maargoed laten we dat maar snel vergeten. Dan had college uit Ommen ook een dergelijke set staan, deze heb ik acceptabel een salsa bandje horen mixen op de set. Maar hierbij mis ik nog de heldere frisse klank, wat het 15" topje van k&f dan wel weer heeft!

Wat betreft de grote sets van k&f: Heb deze gehoord in de Lerenlampe met een stamp feestje, was meer dan dik in orde, maargoed dan stond er ook wel een stapeltje hout... :-) Vond hem toen totaal niet agressief en was best onder de indruk. ( was wel heel toepasselijk op een vrijdag :-) )

----------


## Dimmu-danny

@ Fl@x

onder één T5/9 top horen officieel 2 B5 bassen of één B10..

het verschil tussen 1 of 2 B5jes per kant valt je de... :EEK!: 

opeens is alles in balans... echt bizar :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . met een enkel basje klinkt access idd schel en vies

http://www.kling-freitag.info/downlo...SS_V5.0_en.pdf

mgv, danny

KF introduceert eindelijk hun eerste line-array, k ben benieuwd!

----------


## 4AC

> hey 4AC,
> 
> Waar heb je die K&F set zien staan dan van Decilux??? Kan me niet herinneren dat hun K&F hebben.
> 
> Greetz



Hoi, op een culturele avond van mijn school. Deze zit (net als Decilux) in Hengelo. De naam Decilux ben ik veel tegengekomen op de flightcases die ze meenamen.

----------


## 4AC

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik vind dat je wel behoorlijk veel lef hebt om zomaar een bedrijf zwart te maken dat niet eens K&F in de verhuur heeft... In het vervolg eerst je huiswerk doen voor dat je dit soort dingen gaat roepen......
> 
> Ik ben wel erg benieuwd waar dat klusje dan geweest moet zijn. Want er zijn in de buurt van Hengelo niet zo heel veel bedrijven die met een dergelijk systeem werken. En om nou zomaar te zeggen dat het systeem bagger is vind ik wel erg simpel. Er zijn zoveel oorzaken op te noemen die mis kunnen zijn gegaan daar.



Jeetje, het was HELEMAAL niet mijn instelling om dit bedrijf af te kraken! Ik vind het een prima bedrijf. Ik heb ook nergens gezegd dat ik dit bedrijf prut vind.
Daarnaast heb ik erbij vermeld dat de belabberde geluidskwaliteit aan meerdere dingen kan liggen.

Aangezien op meerdere flightcases decilux stond ging ik ervan uit dat de hele rattaplan van decilux kwam. Het zou ook een vergissing van me kunnen zijn dat het K&F setje hier ook vandaan kwam. Excuses hiervoor.

"Er zijn zoveel oorzaken op te noemen die mis kunnen zijn gegaan daar."
Het zou goed zijn als u eerst mijn tekst goed doorleest voordat je dit soort reacties plaatst, aangezien ik DUIDELIJK heb gezegd dat het aan duizenden dingen kan liggen dat ik het niet prettig vond klinken.

Dus gelieve de volgende keer mijn reactie volledig te lezen. Want ik snap ook wel dat er op zo'n reactie veel kritiek komt en dan denk ik ook wel even na over wat ik er neer zet. Bedankt.

----------


## 4AC

> Opmerkelijk is wel dat op de vraag en aanbod pagina op Heuff Sound & Vision Cyberplace 
> "decilux" een K&F set met QSC versterkers verkoopt? (adv.nr 19201). Misschien dat 4AC wel behoorlijk veel gelijk heeft en voor de rest mag je het helemaal zelf invullen.



Bedankt voor uw reactie.

----------


## 4AC

> dat je bij Jos in de schuur kunt kijken, bedoelde ik.. sloapert..
> 
> en als Jos er geld aan kan verdienen verhuurt-ie zn vrouw desnoods...



Haha :Big Grin:  Dat zou ook niet al te best zijn...

----------


## 4AC

Sorry Mc Party, maar ik zag uw post pas toen ik mijn quote's had geplaatst. Ik ben het namelijk met je eens; gewoon weer gezellig on-topic.

----------


## fl@x

> Jeetje, het was HELEMAAL niet mijn instelling om dit bedrijf af te kraken! Ik vind het zelfs een goed bedrijf met een top service! Ik heb ook nergens gezegd dat ik dit bedrijf prut vind. Ik heb ook genoemd dat de vrij slechte geluidskwaliteit aan meerdere dingen kan liggen.
> 
> Aangezien op meerdere flightcases decilux stond ging ik ervanuit dat de hele rattaplan van decilux kwam. Het zou ook een vergissing van me kunnen zijn dat het K&F setje hier ook vandaan kwam. Excuses hiervoor.
> 
> "Er zijn zoveel oorzaken op te noemen die mis kunnen zijn gegaan daar."
> Het zou goed zijn als u eerst mijn tekst goed doorleest voordat je dit soort reacties plaatst, aangezien ik DUIDELIJK heb gezegd dat het aan duizenden dingen kan liggen dat ik het niet prettig vond klinken.
> 
> Dus gelieve de volgende keer mijn reactie volledig te lezen. Want ik snap ook wel dat er op zo'n reactie veel kritiek komt en dan denk ik ook wel even na over wat ik er neer zet. Bedankt.



 
Hoi 4AC

Maakt verder ook niet uit, maar probeer in het vervolg voordat je bedrijven met naam en toenaam koppelt aan een bepaalde klus eerst uit te zoeken of deze wel echt iets met de klus te maken heeft. In dit geval is dit dus niet zo geweest. Het betreffende bedrijf heeft waarschijnlijk spullen bijgehuurd voor deze klus. 

@********

Ik vind dat je als Moderator behoorlijke kinderachtige uitspraken doet die totaal niets toevoegen aan dit topic. Modder gooien noemen we zoiets,,,


Dan mogen jullie nu verder gezellig ontopic gaan over K&F.

----------


## Gast1401081

> @********
> 
> Ik vind dat je als Moderator behoorlijke kinderachtige uitspraken doet die totaal niets toevoegen aan dit topic. Modder gooien noemen we zoiets,,,



ff goed kijken... ik ben al lang geen moderator meer... juist vanwege dit soort onzin en gelul... 

en ach, de heren conculega's hier in twente zijn die modder wel gewend, sommigen zijn net bezig uit de klei te kruipen... Of wilde je een reallive-verslag van mijn bevindingen in de branche hier?? huur maar een server af dan....

----------


## M'Elodie

> ff goed kijken... ik ben al lang geen moderator meer... juist vanwege dit soort onzin en gelul... 
> 
> en ach, de heren conculega's hier in twente zijn die modder wel gewend, sommigen zijn net bezig uit de klei te kruipen... Of wilde je een reallive-verslag van mijn bevindingen in de branche hier?? huur maar een server af dan....



opgekropte frustratie?????

zeg liever iets dat toegevoegde en vooral technische waarde heeft op dit forum.

----------


## Gast1401081

> opgekropte frustratie?????
> 
> zeg liever iets dat toegevoegde en vooral technische waarde heeft op dit forum.



lees de andere 6000 posts maar s na, dr zal vast wel iets tussen zitten wat je bevalt...

----------


## 4AC

Om even weer ontopic te gaan; ik heb vorige week wéér een K&F setje in de aula gezien. Ditmaal een volledig gehuurd setje dat ter plekke werd opgebouwd. Het waren 2 topjes en 2 subjes met tussenpaaltjes.
Er ging een stel (voor mij onbekende) personen optreden, dus werden er ook 4 ev-monoren bij gelegd. Ze leken sterk op sx-300's, maar het zouden ook andere kunnen zijn. EV heeft namelijk wel meer plastic kastjes die als monitor kunnen dienen.

Alle aanwezige boxen waren passief. Ze werden aangestuurd door 2 grijze crown bakken, zullen wel macro-tech dingen zijn geweest. Ook waren er 2 Dynacord D series versterkers aanwezig. Welke nou voor de monitoren waren en welke voor de K&F's weet ik niet... :Stick Out Tongue:  Voor de monitoren waren er van die paarse eq's.... waarvan ik de naam niet meer weet. Maar er zijn genoeg mensen op dit forum die de naam wel weten denk ik :Big Grin: . Paars springt er wel uit in je rack trouwens...

Als mixer hadden ze een Allen&Heath gevalletje. De belichting was simpel maar effectief met een tweetal 4-bar parren.

Wat me opvalt is de MEGA strakke afwerking van deze speakers! Misschien komt het omdat ze er nog vrij nieuw uitzagen, maar zoals je ook op de K&F site kunt zien, hebben ze qua uiterlijk alleen mooi foam met spetterlak. (degene die er stonden) Helemaal mijn smaak.

De grootte van de subwoofers viel me ook op. Wat zijn die dingen gróót! Het is voor mij écht niet de eerste keer dat ik een 18" BR subje zie, maar deze zijn echt een maatje groter dan het gemiddelde.

Helaas kan ik de geluidskwaliteit niet zo goed beoordelen, omdat ze enkel een beetje achtergrondmuziek op hadden, alleen wát ik er van gehoord heb was goed! (en wat ik er van gezie heb dus ook)

----------


## hansalders

geachte heren en dames,

Ieder die met eigen oren wil ondergaan hoe kling en freitag klinkt, met je eigen referentiepunt nodig ik hierbij van harte uit om een line systeem te ervaren. Een eigen referentiepunt is meestal een cd met tracks die je van binnen en buiten kent en waar al jouw normen en afstellingen inzitten om te gebruiken bij de ingebruikname van een PA op lokatie. 
Ik ben zelf een gebruiker en dealer van Kling & Freitag. 
Wij hebben de Line 212-6 (6 staat voor 60 graden spreiding) en de sw 215-e (is de dubbele 15 inch) alles actief.
Kling & Feitag hebben we ingezet bij klassiek, blues, een rockband, top 40 all round band en een acoutische setting van gitaren en zang. 
Iedereen van zeer gecharmeerd van het warme geluid. Een groep beroepsmuzikanten hebben we een avond 1 op 1 doorgemixt op deze set. Geen eq, delays of effecten toepast aan de kant van de PA. Ze hebben dit als zeer waardevol ervaren en spelen nu met enige regelmaat in deze setting.
Ook hebben we de Kling en Freitag set ingezet bij een boscross voor paarden, het terrein was een parcours van 2,5 km. 1 complete set was genoeg om in het hele bos goed , helder en verstaanbaar te zijn. 

Jammer dat er altijd mensen zijn die hun oordeel vellen op 1 dag, 1 lokatie.
Neem dan de tijd om een 2de keer te gaan kijken of bij een andere gebruiker. 
Overigens is er naast Jan Willem Valk nog een hoofddealer/importeur in Nederland te weten De Grooth audio service Elburg. Henk Heijkens (verkoopmanager geluid aldaar) kan je alle ins en outs hierover vertellen. 

Hans Alders
Hans Alders professionele licht- en geluidsapparatuur

ps maandag 5 en dinsdag 6 januari 2009 j.l. draaide Kling & Freitag in Ahoy Rotterdam van HA-Rental. Dit naar tevredenheid van de organisatie.. Hal is 60 m x 40 m en 16 meter hoog. Het vond plaats in HAL 1.

----------


## berolios

> geachte heren en dames,
> 
> Ieder die met eigen oren wil ondergaan hoe kling en freitag klinkt, met je eigen referentiepunt nodig ik hierbij van harte uit om een line systeem te ervaren. Een eigen referentiepunt is meestal een cd met tracks die je van binnen en buiten kent en waar al jouw normen en afstellingen inzitten om te gebruiken bij de ingebruikname van een PA op lokatie. 
> Ik ben zelf een gebruiker en dealer van Kling & Freitag. 
> Wij hebben de Line 212-6 (6 staat voor 60 %) en de sw 215-e (is de dubbele 15 inch) alles actief.
> Kling & Feitag hebben we ingezet bij klassiek, blues, een rockband, top 40 all round band en een acoutische setting van gitaren en zang. 
> Iedereen van zeer gecharmeerd van het warme geluid. Een groep beroepsmuzikanten hebben we een avond 1 op 1 doorgemixt op deze set. Geen eq, delays of effecten toepast aan de kant van de PA. Ze hebben dit als zeer waardevok ervaren en spelen nu met enige regelmaat in deze setting.
> Ook hebben we de Kling en Freitag set ingezet bij een boscross voor paarden, het terrein was een parcours van 2,5 km.  1 complete set was genoeg om in het hele bos goed , helder en verstaanbaar te zijn. 
> 
> ...



Met alle respect en vooral opbouwend bedoeld, maar ik hoop dat je iemand anders je reclame-teksten laat schrijven... jouw 'stijl' leest niet heel makkelijk namelijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

Afijn, dat terzijde... kun je me aangeven hoe ik die '60%' moet zien? Of bedoelde je 60 graden horizontale spreiding?

Welke hal gaan jullie doen morgen? Scheldehal of Sportpaleis?

----------


## hit-driveinshow

Wij hebben Met carnaval de volgende set op onze wagen staan van Kling & Freitag.
16x Kling & Freitag Sequenza tops
6  x Kling & Freitag Nomos Subs
6  x Kling & Freitag CD 44 Processors 

Dit alles wordt versterkt door:
6  x Labgruppen FP+10.000 versterkers

Deze set hebben we afgelopen jaar ook op onze wagen gehad en het is echt een geweldig Geluid.
Wat me vooral opviel is dat de subs echt groot zijn.

Foto:


Julian

----------


## john-xr3i

> Wij hebben Met carnaval de volgende set op onze wagen staan van Kling & Freitag.:
> 
> 
> Julian




doen jullie de muziek voor de wagen achter jullie?

wat muziek voor de dansgroep achter de wagen is fijn, maar gaat dit niet
een beetje ver  :Confused: 


m.v.g. john

----------


## Timo Beckman

Waar gaat deze "sportwagen" rond rijden en op welke dag ? 
Dan weet ik waar en waneer ik niet naar desbetreffende locatie moet gaan .

----------


## Gast1401081

> Waar gaat deze "sportwagen" rond rijden en op welke dag ? 
> Dan weet ik waar en waneer ik niet naar desbetreffende locatie moet gaan .



twente  / Albergen en Geesteren , en voornamelijk rond de carnavalsoptochten. Albergen op 12 feb, de rest rond de 18 / 19 feb . 

( jammer dat ze niet op vrijdag rijden, dan klinkt dat ding het beste)

----------


## stamgast

Kan ik voor die tijd een btw- en kvk-nummer aanvragen? Of pikt nu iemand mijn oordoppen-verkoop-idee?

----------


## MusicSupport

Dat is geen carnavalswagen! Kom een keer naar Brabant zou ik zeggen. Dit is een rijdende uit de kluiten gewassen boomblaster. Compleet geschift dit; omdat het kan!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gast1401081

10% THD maar wel 150 dB piek........ 



[IMG]http://www.********.nl/album/sequenza.png[/IMG]

----------


## djspeakertje

En de Nomos dan: 140 dB (SPL Peak / 1 m / free field)


Daan

----------


## hit-driveinshow

Deze wagen rijdt mee in de volgende optochten:
Langeveen zaterdag
Albergen Zondag
Twente Verlichte optocht Tubbergen Vrijdag
Geesteren Zondag
Tubbergen Maandag.

Deze wagen voorziet onze loopgroep van 250 man van geluid. hierachter rijdt de praalwagen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Die 10% thd maakt niet veel uit . Als je dat setje echt aanzet is iederen binnen een paar seconden zijn oren kwijt . Dan maakt die 10% niet meer uit .
Gaat echt nergens over

----------

